# Suche folgende Grafik



## seberix (19. Januar 2005)

Grüsse!

Weiss von euch jemand wo man solche Grafiken herbekommt wie z.B. bei http://www.bubbasparxxx.com/ (ich meine die wenn man z.B. auf "Gallery" klickt die Grafiken links und rechts von Gallery).

Ich hab so ne Seite schon mal gefunden gehabt - aber vergessen wo   

Thx für die Hilfe!


----------



## schleckerbeck (19. Januar 2005)

Such mal nach Photoshop Brushes, irgendwas mit "Ornament" oder mystisch oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Pianoman (20. Januar 2005)

Es gibt einen Type1-Font, der solche Symbole beinhaltet.
Ist meines Wissens von Adobe und heißt Woodtype Ornament. Hinsichtlich Lizenz und Kosten mußt Du Dich selber schlau machen, bei mir war er in einem Paket dabei...
lg.


----------

